# Zurück aus Langeland!!!



## Ullov Löns (22. Oktober 2005)

Nun bin ich wieder zuhause und in Gedanken immer noch da. 7 Mefos und eine Regenbogen konnte ich verhaften.
Ich kann nur sagen super!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Ein ausführlicher Bericht mit allen Einzelheiten kommt morgen.

TL Uli


----------



## Tyron (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Hau rein Uli
Ich bin jetzt echt mal gespannt auf deinen Mehrzeiler...


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

So los gehts.

Ich sage es gleich vorweg es wird ein längerer Bericht.

1. Tag Samstag 15.10.2005

Nach längerer Anfahrt, mehreren Staus und kleineren Problemen bei der Anmeldung sind wir gegen 17 Uhr endlich am Haus angekommen.
Schnell die Sachen aus dem Auto, einräumen und das Getackle klar machen.
Auf die etwas genervte Frage: "Du willst doch jetzt nicht noch angeln?" Antworte ich diplomatisch," naja nur kurz ans Wasser, schauen wie der Wind steht und um 7 bin ich wieder da."
ok
Ich fahre schnell nach Ristinge Hale. Fliegenrute und Spinnrute werden klargemacht und los gehts. Nach einem kurzen Blick über die Bucht und nach Aero hinüber entscheide ich mich bis zur Landspitze der Steilküste zu laufen, genau dort, wo tieferes in flacheres Wasser übergeht und immer deutlich Dreh- und Kehrströmungen zu erkennen sind.
Auf ungefähr halber Strecke stelle ich fest das ich den Kescher und die Fliegendose im Auto vergessen habe. So was Blödes, das passiert mir eigentlich nie, muß wohl die Aufregung sein, ist ja auch egal denke ich, du willst ja eigentlich nur mal gucken.

Der kleine Garnelenstreamer den ich am Vorfach hängen habe ist eigentlich ein sehr gutes Muster. Nicht hell nicht dunkel, einfach mausgrau auf Hakengrösse 8 gebunden.

An der Spitze angekommen entsteht das erste Problem. Der Riesenstein auf dem ich im Frühjahr immer stand, relativ weit draußen, so dass das hinwaten schon ein kleines Abenteuer war, ist offensichtlich geklaut worden. Kurz ich finde ihn einfach nicht.
Ich wate also ins Wasser und mache ein paar unbeholfene Würfe mit der Fliegenrute. Die Steilküste im Rücken und der Wind von rechts hinten irritiert mich doch ziemlich und nach dem 5. oder 6. Wurf habe ich den Streamer an irgendeinem Stein geknackt. 
Also gehe ich wieder raus aus dem Wasser, hole die Spinnrute und angel damit weiter .
Als Vorfach habe ich 1,5 Meter 0,25 Fluorcarbon an 0,10 Geflochtener hängen.
Beim Blinker entscheide ich mich ganz einfach für das Muster, welches ich immer fische: Falkfish Thor in 18g silber-blau-grün.
Dieser Blinker hat ein gutes Spiel, fliegt wie Gift und imitiert in der Farbgebung recht gut Tobis oder ähnliche Beutefische der silbernen Räuber. Da der Wind von hinten kommt ist kein höheres Gewicht notwendig, was auf dieser Strecke mit riesigen Steinen, die mit Blasentang bewachsen sind auch gut ist.
Die ersten Würfe dienen eigentlich nur dazu die Schnur anzufeuchten. Mit jedem Durchziehen der Rute fliegt das Eisen ein Stückchen weiter nach draußen, so dass ich mit dem dritten Wurf die Kante der ersten Sandbank erreiche, also die vorgelagerte tiefe Rinne komplett abfischen kann.
Bei eben diesem Wurf spüre ich ein leichtes zuppeln am Blinker. Es fühlt sich an als würde er öfter leicht hängen bleiben. Entweder an irgendwelchen Pflanzen oder an kleinen Fischen, die von Blinker gestreift werden. Mein Freund Baggi hatte letzte Woche einen Sandaal gehakt, also gehe ich davon aus das es sich um die kleinen Gesellen handelt.
Da das ja auf jeden Fall eine gute Voraussetzung wäre um jagende Meerforelle aufzuspüren, geht der nächste Wurf in die gleiche Richtung.
Wieder das gleiche Spiele. Es zuppelt zwei drei Mal und Rumms ist die Rute krumm.
Der Fisch schießt sofort komplett aus dem Wasser. Er springt zweimal, dreimal und jedes Mal denke ich "Sch..., Sch...,Sch..." gleich ist er ab.
Nach dem dritten Sprung hängt die Schnur durch. Tiefe Entäuschung erfasst mich. Ich kurbel die Leine ein, bekomme aber keinen Kontakt zu meinem Blinker. 
Der Fisch schwimmt in einem Affenzahn auf mich zu!!!!
Als ich wieder Kontakt habe geht der Tanz wieder los. Die Meerforelle ist jetzt dicht vor mir, ca. 10-12 Meter weg und zieht mal nach rechts mal nach links immer wieder in den Blasentang hinein. Ich drille mit hoch erhobener Rute, auf die Gefahr hin, das sie wieder springt aber wenn sie sich im Tang festsetzen sollte würde ich...#q 
Dabei schafft sie es mir mehrfach 2-3 Meter Schnur von der Rolle zu ziehen, ich merke aber wie ihre Fluchten zunehmend erlahmen. 
Ich stelle die Rute ganz hoch und ziehe den Fisch zu mir herüber. Ganz langsam und vorsichtig mache ich dieses, damit er sich ja nicht mit einem letzen Schlagen verabschiedet. Mit dem zweiten Griff habe ich ihn. Mit der Meerforelle in der Hand stolpere ich durch die Steine. 

So ein Kescher wäre echt von Vorteil gewesen!!!#q 

An Land angekommen schlage ich den Fisch ab und vermesse ihn.
Vor mir liegen 65cm pures Silber, mit einem tiefgrünen Rücken,diese Farbe wie sie nur ganz frisch gefangene Meerforellen haben und vielen schwarzen Punkten auf den Flanken.
Meine Hände zittern noch leicht, so aufgewühlt bin ich vom Drill mit diesem wirklich tollen Fisch.
Ich stecke mir eine Zigarette an und setze mich auf einen Stein. Bei der Betrachtung des Fisches entschliesse ich mich nicht weiter zu angeln. 
Besser kann es nicht mehr werden und man soll nicht unbescheiden sein.
Auf dem Weg zum Auto schaue ich immer wieder staunend auf den Fisch in meiner linken Hand. 

Besser kann ein Urlaub nicht anfangen.

Fortsetzung folgt.

TL Uli


----------



## mefotija (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

wow! uli - superstart#6 zitter auch schon!!!geil geschrieben!
schnell-weiter!!! bin gespannt - paar pics wären auch super!!!
mefotija


----------



## TankMan (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Uli,
astreiner Bericht, geht runter wie Öl und macht Appetit auf me(e)hr. Petri zu dem "Fischchen"!

Björn


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

1h 20 min,
wo bleibt der 2. Teil??? :q  
Goiler Bericht! Bitte mehr davon! #6#6#6

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Fortsetzung:
Ich kann gleich sagen, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde heute alles zu erzählen, da ich einfach zuviel erlebt habe. In den nächsten Teilen werden noch ein paar Mefos, ein Fliegenfischer aus Osnabrück und vier äußerst nette Gesellen aus Hildesheim tragende Rollen spielen.

Langeland, 16.10.2005

Nach dem aufregenden Abend gestern habe ich mich dazu entschlossen auszuschlafen.
Normalerweise wäre ich so heiß auf Angeln gewesen das mein Wecker mich um 0545 wecken müsste aber ich bleibe liegen, das habe ich mir verdient.

Den Tag über verbringe ich mit Lesen. 
Kjell Westö " Vom Risiko, ein Skrake zu sein"
Ein eher schwieriges Buch eines Finnen, was aber interessanter Weise immer wieder in kurzen Passagen vom Fischen erzählt, vor allem vom Spinnfischen auf Meerforellen.
Kostprobe:"_In der Begegnung des Spinnfischers mit seinem Fisch liegt eine ungeheure Kraft. Es ist eine Begegnung, deren Medium nur eine dünne Schnur ist, die sowohl einsam als auch seltsam gegenseitig ist, es wäre ebenso korrekt, von einer Begegnung zwischen dem Fisch und seinem Fischer zu sprechen._
_Dort über der Wasseroberfläche, beim Fischer, geschieht zunächst einmal nichts und nichts und wieder nichts._
_Stunde um Stunde vergeblicher Mühen, gewaltige Mengen ausgedehnter und totgeschlagener Zeit._
_Dann: ein Zittern in der Rute, eine Gegenkraft, lebendig, wütend, wild._
_Das ist kairos, der Augenblick, der sich selbst genug ist, der kein<< Vorher>> und kein <<Nachher>> kennt. ..."_

Naja es sind halt nur kurze Passagen.

Um 1700 breche ich wieder nach Ristinge Hale auf.

Diesmal vergesse ich nichts. Die Fliegenrute laß ich gleich im Auto und der Kescher hängt an meinem Rücken. Alles so wie es sich gehört. Ich bin auf die nächsten Fische bestens vorbereitet. So etwas wie gestern soll mir nicht noch einmal passieren. 

Tut es auch nicht.

Außer einem kurzen Kontakt mit einer Forelle und einem knapp fingerlangen Dorsch (was wollte der mit dem Blinker???), ist nur der außerordentlich schöne Sonnenuntergang erwähnenswert.

Zurück beim Auto treffe ich einen Fliegenfischer aus Osnabrück. Wir plaudern ein wenig über Forellen, das frühe Aufstehen und das man immer genau die Urlaubswoche erwischt, in der die Fische weit draußen stehen oder nicht beissen oder selber Urlaub machen oder sonst was tun.
Lächelnd sagt er, dass er zwar dort wo er gefischt hat noch nie etwas gefangen hat, aber dass er immer wieder dort hin geht, in dem festen Glauben irgendwann saust das Backing durch die Ringe.
Ich mag solche Abende und solche Gespräche und fahre zufrieden nach Hause.

Morgen früh 0545 ist die Nacht zu Ende!!!!#6


Langeland, 17.10.2005 :c 0545:c 

Ich schalte den Wecker zweimal aus. Es ist so sch... früh.
Da ich gestern nix gefangen habe taumel ich aus dem Bett. Ich gehe rüber zur Kaffeemaschine und schalte sie ein.
Ich weiß, das sich das spätestens, wenn ich am Wasser meine erste Zigarette rauchen werde rächen wird, weil mir kotzübel wird, aber egal ohne den Kaffe komme ich gar nicht klar. 

(Frühes Fischen im kalten Wasser in Verbindung mit dem Abbau bio-chemisch wirkender Substanzen des Vorabends, verknüpft mit Koffein und Nikotin am Morgen, kann sich äußert kontraproduktiv auf wesentliche Verdauungsvorgänge auswirken. Das nur am Rande.) 

In Ristinge habe ich schon oft geangelt und vor allem früh am Morgen mit sehr gutem Erfolg. Da die ganze Steilküste mit großen Steinen verblockt ist, sollte man sich schon im Hellen für das Angeln im Dunkeln eine Stelle suchen, die zum Wasser etwas freier ist. Daher fahre ich nicht nach Hale, sondern parke eins früher, um zur langen Treppe zu kommen, die die Steilküste hinab führt. 
Ich tüddel einen schwarzen Blinker (Logisch Falkfisch Thor 18g) am Vorfach fest und fange an zu fischen.
Zwei Stunden passiert nix. Ich überlege, ob ich ich an eine andere Stelle gehe, lasse es aber dann, weil wenn sie da sind und jagen dann tun sie das überall, außerdem habe ich genau hier früher schon Fische gefangen.
So gegen 8, mir ist leicht übel und ich denke grade über das Gespräch von gestern nach -über das frühe Aufstehen- entschließe ich mich aufzuhören.
Da das nicht so einfach geht, kündige ich mir die letzten 10 Würfe an. An der Leine hängt mittlerweile wieder der blau-grün-silberne Blinker, der den ich am liebsten fische.

Beim siebten Wurf schlägt es ein wie der Blitz aus heiterem Himmel.
Wie schon so oft an dieser Stelle und um diese Uhrzeit beisst die Meerforelle keine 5m vor mir, direkt an der Kante.
Ein kleiner Schwall, ich denke oops, ein zweiter Schwall und der Fisch hängt.
Die Meerforelle nimmt sofort etwa 10m Schnur und ist somit aus diesem blöden flachen Uferbereich heraus. 
Denkste!!!
Anstatt zu springen, wie der Fisch vor zwei Tagen, entschließt sie sich eine Runde um mich herum zu drehen.
Ich kann den Fisch in dem sehr flachen Wasser am Ufer gut erkennen und sehe, dass er nicht so klein ist.
Der Rest des Drills ist eher unspektulär. Der Fisch spielt noch kurz mit mir, landet dann aber recht zügig im Kescher.
Er ist kleiner als der andere, aber später beim Messen stelle ich fest, dass er immer noch gute 58cm hat.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden, was soll heute noch schiefgehen. Wenn der Tag so anfängt ist alles gut.
Um 9 liege ich wieder im Bett und schlafe noch zwei Stunden. Das Aufstehen danach fällt mir deutlich leichter und auch das ich Abends nichts fange, kann mir das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht treiben.

TL Uli

Jetzt habe ich Blasen auf den Fingerkuppen aber Fortsetzung folgt!!!


----------



## Drillmaschine (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

.. klasse Bericht :q! 

Ein echter Traumurlaub! Nen Foto wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem I.

Gruß Drillmaschine


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Moin!

Super Bericht weiter so! :q


----------



## Jo (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

#6 #6 einfach super, freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## havkat (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Moin Sundvogel!

Jupp! Ein feiner Bericht das!

Und dafür....



> Ich stecke mir eine Zigarette an und setze mich auf einen Stein. Bei der Betrachtung des Fisches entschliesse ich mich nicht weiter zu angeln.
> Besser kann es nicht mehr werden und man soll nicht unbescheiden sein.



...... gibts mal den #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Langeland, der 18.10.2005

Es ist ja so, dass man fast immer seinen Fisch fängt, wenn man nur lange und konsequent genug angelt. Wenn allerdings dafür 7 Tage zur Verfügung stehen und man bis zum vierten Tag keine Forelle gesehen hat, dann ist es zumindest bei mir so, dass ich recht ungeduldig werde. 
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mal im Frühjahr 6 Stunden von einem Stein aus gefischt ohne einen Biss zu haben. Das ist etwas, was beim Meerforellenangeln garnicht so ungewöhnlich ist, allerdings ist eben just als ich von diesem Stein heruntergeklettert bin, um nach vier Tagen ohne Fisch meine Spinnrute in die Tonne zu treten, eine mehrpfündige Meerforelle direkt vor diesem Stein aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Ich glaube sie wollte mir irgendetwas sagen...
So gesehen ist der bisherige Verlauf dieses Urlaubs wirklich Balsam für die von Zeit zu Zeit doch angespannte Fischerseele.

Als heute Morgen der Wecker mich zur Unzeit aus dem Schlaf reißt, stelle ich ihn einfach ab und mache weiter Bubu.
Nach einem entspannten Vormittag fahre ich an die Strecke zwischen Gulstav und Bagenkop um dort mein Glück auf Dorsche zu versuchen.
Ich hatte dort in der Woche zuvor einen guten Küchendorsch so um die 50cm erwischt.
Die Strecke um Gulstav herum ist traumhaft schön. Ich versuche ein paar Würfe direkt an der Spitze, da dort wegen des Ostwindes eine harte Strömung herrscht und ich deutlich mehr Gewicht bräuchte um werfen zu können und dann aber nicht mehr vernünftig fischen könnte|kopfkrat , wandere ich weiter Richtung Bagenkop.
Es gibt dort eine Reihe von Buchten an deren Spitzen kleine Riffe sind die für bewegtes Wasser sorgen. 
An der zweiten dieser Spitzen entscheide ich mich dort zu angeln. Hinter mir wächst ein kleiner, aber sehr schöner Wald, so dass es dort wo stehe fast windstill ist und ich nach wenigen Minuten meine Watjacke an den Strand lege, weil die Oktobersonne immer noch erstaunlich Kraft hat.

Nach zwei Stunden dann der erste Biss. Ich fühle ein ziemlich ungewöhnliches und sehr hektisches Zappeln am anderen Ende der Leine. Der Fisch läßt sich ohne viel Gegenwehr einkurbeln. Meine erste Befürchtung ist, dass ich irgend ein exotisches Tierchen z.B. ein Petermännchen gehakt habe, darüber hatte ich kurz vor der Abreise noch einiges im Forum gelesen.
Kurze Zeit später dann Entwarnung. Der Fisch ist silbern, allerdings nur so um die 35cm. 
Als ich die Forelle aus dem Wasser nehme um sie abzuhaken, sehe ich sofort das sie eine lütte Rainbowtrutte ist. Der Kopf ist sehr stumpf, die eine Brustflosse ist deformiert und der Fisch ist sehr mager. Nach kurzem hin und her überlegen schlage ich den Fisch ab. Ich denke er hätte keine Chance gehabt zu überleben und beim späteren Ausnehmen stelle ich fest, das ihr Magen komplett leer ist.
Als es langsam anfängt zu dämmern kommen die ersten Dorschbisse. Ich fange zwei kleine Fische, so um die 35cm und release sie wieder.
Selbst bei diesen kleinen Fischen habe ich Mühe sie vom Grund, von den Steinen und Pflanzen wegzuhalten, so dass das Angeln ziemlich unentspannt wird. Nach einer Schlaufe beim Werfen verabschiedet sich mein erster Blinker in diesem Urlaub ca. 80m von mir weg in der Ostsee. Ich tüddel zwar im Dunkeln meinen Kram wieder zusammen höre dann aber auf, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr habe.
Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto gehe ich wieder um die Spitze. Der Wind hat inzwischen stark aufgefrischt und einige Brandungsangler fischen dort sehr erfolgreich auf die Dorsche, die eigentlich meinen Blinker hätten nehmen sollen.
Ich suche mir eine Stelle an der ich nach rechts und links etwas Platz habe und schleudere meinen Blinker recht optimistisch nach Osten, genau gegen den Wind. Was dann passiert ist klar. Es bildet sich ein riesiger Schnurbogen und die lächerlichen 18g werden sofort an den Grund gedrückt mitten hinein ins pralle Leben. Ich kann unmöglich schnell genug die Schnur aufnehmen, die sich in der Luft befindet. Nachdem ich das Teil dreimal aus dem Unterwasserdschungel gezerrt habe gebe ich mein Vorhaben auf.
Als ich an den letzten Brandungsangler vorbei komme fragt mich einer was für einen Fisch ich da hätte.
Ich erkläre ihm den Sachverhalt und er freut sich wie ein kleines Kind.
"Mööönsch suuuuper!!! Eine Regenbogenforelle!"
Etwas irritiert verabschiede ich mich von dem braven Teichangler und fahre nach Hause.

TL Uli


----------



## Angelmann (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sundvogel!
> 
> Jupp! Ein feiner Bericht das!
> 
> ...



Jo. Und von mir die  beiden  #6 #6 

....freue mich schon auf Teil 4..........


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Langeland, der 19.10.2005

Die nächsten drei Tage habe ich in der Birnenbucht geangelt. 

Diese Bucht liegt nördlich von Rudkobing und ist gekennzeichnet durch sehr flaches Wasser. Sie ist L- förmig angelegt, wobei der eine Teil des Ls deutlich in Nordsüdrichtung verläuft und der andere sich in Ostwestrichtung erstreckt. Bei östlichen bis südöstlichen Winden wird das Wasser aus der Bucht herausgedrückt und es ist möglich sehr weit heraus zu laufen. Teilweise gelangt man auf die zweite oder sogar dritte Sandbank und kann von dort große Seegrasfelder abfischen. Interessanterweise wird diese Bucht in mehreren Führern beschrieben, dabei wird allerdings der Bereich in dem ich immer fische ausgespart. In einem früheren Urlaub traf ich dort einen älteren Dänen, der dort seit 25 Jahren fischt. auch dieser erklärte mir, dass der Bereich in dem ich mich aufhielt wohl völlig aussichtslos sei. Mir war es egal, ich habe da dann einfach einen Fisch gefangen. Soviel zu Führern.

Zur Sache:

Als ich vor zwei Wochen für drei Tagen auf Langeland war hatte ich Baggi von dieser Bucht vorgeschwärmt. Wir fuhren hin, angelten 20min und fuhren dann wieder weg. Überall wimmelte es von langen schleimigen Wasserpflanzen die oft bis an die Wasseroberfläche langten. Angeln unmöglich.

Nun zehn Tage später sieht die Sache völlig anders aus. Die schleimigen Pflanzen sind fast verschwunden und der Ostwind sorgt auf der Oberfläche für kleine Wellen. Der Wasserstand ist niedrig, so dass es gut möglich ist hinauszuwaten.
Ich wende mich zunächst nach Westen um zu dem kleinen Riff zu kommen was bei diesem Wasserstand gut befischbar ist und mir in den vergangenen Jahren einige Fische beschert hatte.
Beim Durchwaten der Flachwasserbereiche gehe ich langsam, da man ja nie weiß ob sich der eine oder andere Fisch vielleicht am vorderen Rand der ersten Rinne aufhält.
Ich bin noch keine 30m weit gekommen da sehe ich in ungefähr 40m Entfernung eine silberne Flanke blitzen. Obwohl ich denke, dass das nicht sein kann und ich mir das nur eingebildet habe, schlenze ich den Blinker (Falkfish 18g Blau-Grün-Silber) dicht an die Kante der Sandbank. Eine Kurbelumdrehung später knallt es schon. 
Biss!!
Der Fisch springt einmal, schlägt sich los und hängt beim zweiten Sprung nicht mehr am Haken.
Sch..
Zweiter Wurf. Gleiches Spiel. Bügel zu, Kurbel drehen, Biss! Sie hängt!
Sehr schnell kann ich die Forelle herankurbeln. Sie hat vielleicht 30cm, eher weniger und ich entferne schonend den Haken.
Sie ist richtig hübsch, sehr hell und hat nur wenige aber große schwarze Punkte. Als ich sie loslasse schießt sie davon und ich freue mich darauf sie in zwei Jahren wieder zu treffen.
Uli, sage ich mir, das ist dein Tag!!!
Zwei Würfe, zwei Fische am Haken und ich gehe davon aus die Meerforellen in der Bucht in drei Lagen gestapelt stehen.
Pustekuchen.
In den nächsten zweieinhalb Stunden sehe ich keinen Fisch, spüre keinen noch so zaghaften Stupser, geschweige denn sowas wie einen Biss.
Als dann spät in der Dämmerung eine klitzekleine Schlaufe auf meiner Rolle beim Wurf von der ablaufenden Schnur durchtrennt wird, und mir klar ist das ich zu Hause erstmal 60m wegschmeissen kann um dann den Kram runter zu spulen, Backing drunter zu machen und das ganze wieder zurück, ist meine Laune etwas angekratzt. Ich steige aus dem Wasser und mache den Schuh.

Genug für heute. Ich kann euch sagen, das Morgen an den letzten beiden Tagen noch einiges passiert. Wenn ihr aufmerksam gelesen habt, dann wisst ihr das noch 4 Mefos und 4 Hildesheimer warten!!!

TL Uli


----------



## Fischbox (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Moinsen#h 
Datt liest sich echt super#6. Unbedingt sofort weiterschreiben wenn Du wieder Zeit hast...:m


----------



## mefotija (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

moinsen uli!
macht voll laune, dein bericht, echt klasse#6 
da bekomme ich ziemlich appetit, passt gut, wo ich doch in drei tagen für 2 wo nach dänemark (südjüdland) fahre:q 
bin gespannt auf die letzten trutten und menschen
grüße


----------



## goeddoek (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Moin Uli #h 

Wirklich ein toller Bericht #6 |good: So muss Angeln sein. Da freu ich mich schon auf Silvester, wenn ich den Meerforellen auf Langeland wieder nachstellen darf #a


----------



## bacalo (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Klasse!
Auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala für |good: eine 9,9!

Freue mich schon auf die vier Bielefelder und das me(e)hr. :v 

Bei solchen Zeilen wünschte ich mir, es gäbe tatsächlich einen SCOTTI  , der mich mal kurz hoch beamen könnte.
So sind halt 700 Entfernungs-Km schon ein Handicap.

Dafür hab´ ich/wir ja das AB.

Gruß aus Unnerfrangge

bacalo


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Langeland, der 20.10.2005

Heute wirds erfolgreich, peinlich, lustig und gemütlich.

Nachdem ich heute Morgen wieder ausgeschlafen habe, fahre ich so gegen 1500 los zur Birnenbucht. Als ich ankomme steht dort schon ein Opel aus Hildesheim. Ich gehe zunächst an den Strand um zu sehen, wie der Wasserstand ist. Auf der Strecke nach Norden hinunter bemerke ich vier Watangler die sich ziemlich eng beieinander tummeln. Da ich eh nicht vorhabe in die Richtung zu gehen ist mir das egal. 
Also fix rein in den Angeldress und optimistisch, sowie frohen Mutes mache ich mich auf den Weg ins Glück.
Wie gehabt hängt an meinem Vorfachende der bewährte 18g Falkfish Thor in Blau-Grün-Silber, schließlich hatte ich auf den gestern zwei Fische, das müsste also passen.

Ich wate also raus bis mir das Wasser knapp über den Gürtel reicht. Der Wind hat etwas gedreht und ist im Gegensatz zu gestern doch deutlich frischer. Das bedeutet, das heute deutlich weniger Wasser in der Bucht ist und ich ziemlich weit hinaus waten kann.

Ich arbeite mich langsam nach Westen vor und brauche für die ersten 200 Meter ungefähr 30 Minuten. Der Wind bläst mir jetzt ziemlich in den Rücken, so dass ich ganz erstaunlich weit werfen kann.
Da es beim Angeln, ja auch aber nicht nur, darum geht von Zeit zu Zeit Fische zu fangen freue ich mich darüber nur begrenzt, weil sich am anderen Ende der Leine rein gar nichts tut. Nachdem ich gestern, die beiden Fische auf Sicht angeworfen habe,zumindest glaube ich das, sicher bin ich mir nicht, starre ich die ganze Zeit angestrengt durch meine Polbrille in einen Bereich der so 30-40m vor mir liegt.
Jedesmal, wenn plötzlich vor mir mein Blinker auftaucht bin ich überrascht, dass der schon wieder da ist. 
Ich komme schließlich an eine Lücke in den Seegrasfeldern, in der, der Untergrund im wesentlichen aus Sand besteht und es etwas tiefer wird.

Es kommt wie es kommen muß. 

Während ich in die Ferne starre um irgendwelche Fische auszumachen tut es 2m vor mir einen Riesenschwall. Ich falle vor Schreck fasst um und bin total platt.
Leicht zitterig mache ich den nächsten Wurf nur knapp 25m nach vorne.
Kurz vor mir habe ich dann Kontakt. Der Fisch geht kurz auf den Blinker und dreht dann wieder ab. Ich kann noch erkennen, wie es vor mir aufblitzt, aber haken kann ich ihn nicht.
Nächster Wurf das selbe Muster. Kurzer Kontakt. Fisch weg.
Danach passiert nichts mehr.

Wenn ich eins beim Meerforellenangeln gelernt habe, dann ist das Demut.

Allerdings macht mich diese Situation echt hektisch. Die Fische sind da. Sie finden den Blinker gar nicht so schlecht. Aber so richtig beissen tun sie nicht.
Wenn keine Fische da sind macht das ja nix. Nur wenn sie da sind und solche Faxen machen, dann steigt mein Adrenalinspiegel erheblich.

Was tun?

Ich wühle also in meiner Köderbox herum und suche etwas anderes. Vielleicht den leichten Stripper? Oder den Abu Toby in 12g? Nee der ist genauso groß nur leichter und am Tempo liegt es ja nicht.
Im Herbst des letzten Jahres hatte ich genau an dieser Bucht einen Bekannten aus meinem Dorf getroffen. Heino ist passionierter Meerforellenfischer und meinte in solchen Situationen muß man ganz kleine Blinker fischen, er ginge runter bis auf 8g.
Also suche ihr mir aus der Box einen kleinen Falkfish Thor in 10g, natürlich in Blau-Grün-Silber von denen ich mir damals ein paar gekauft hatte. Ich habe sie von ab und zu mal gefischt, aber nie etwas darauf gefangen und als ich den Blinkerknirps so anschaue, bekomme ich echte Zweifel, wie den ein Fisch in der Riesenweite finden soll. Egal anders ist es ja auch blöd, was solls, also ran mit dem Kleinen.

Zunächst mache ich noch einige Würfe an dieser Stelle, aber es tut sich nix mehr, so dass ich weiter Richtung Westen gehe, wo in ca. 50m Entfernung ein kleines Riff liegt, an dem sich gerne Fische aufhalten. Dort angekommen habe ich sofort einen Biss. Der Fisch springt zwei drei Mal und ich kann gut erkennen, dass es eine Lütte, noch ein Baby ist.
Also kurbel ich sie zügig ran und eben als sie zum Hakenlösen aus dem Wasser nehmen will, schlägt sie sich los. 
Gut so!

Ich werfe immer wieder die hintere Riffkante an, bekommen aber keinen Stupser. Ich habe mir angewöhnt ab und zu einen Wurf nach rechts oder links zur Seite zu machen, also werfe ich die vor mir liegende Kante der Sandbank an, an der ich stehe.
Der Blinker schlägt ein. Ich kurbel los. Der Fisch hängt.
Im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger bleibt der Fisch im Wasser. Ich spüre deutlich mehr Widerstand aber nichts besonders energisches. Die Trutte hält zwar dagegen, aber außerordentlich sportlich ist sie nicht. Der Drill ist recht kurz. Unmittelbar vorm Kescher macht sie zwar noch etwas Radau aber letztlich ist die Sache in anderthalb Minuten erledigt.
Nachdem ich die beiden kleinen Forellen in der Hand hatte, bin ich völlig unsicher über die Größe des Fisches. Also 55 hat der sicher, vielleicht sogar 60.
Das Abhaken und Versorgen eines solchen Fisches ist ja immer dann besonders spassig, wenn um einen herum in alle Richtungen mindestens 200m Wasser sind.
Ich zappel mir dabei ziemlich einen ab, schaffe es aber das die Forelle irgendwann an meinem Gürtel hängt.
Da jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt ist eine Pause einzulegen, wende ich mich dem Strand zu und laufe Richtung Parkplatz. 
Die Angler aus Hildesheim sind inzwischen nicht mehr im Wasser, sondern haben es sich an einem Tisch gemütlich gemacht und trinken friesische Gerstenlimonade.
Ich schmettere ihnen ein gelöstes und fröhliches, "Na wieviel habt ihr gefangen?" entgegen und sehe sofort an den Gesichtern, dass Mundhalten wohl angebrachter gewesen wäre.
Ich schiebe ein, "War wohl die falsche Frage." hinterher und die Jungs lachen mich an.
Ich bin immer noch etwas peinlich berührt von meiner wirklich blöden Frage, da sagt der eine, dass mein Fisch ja richtig schön wäre und ich meine ja um die 60 hat der.
Sie schauen etwas zweifelnd und fragen ob ich ich ein Bierchen mittrinken würde. 

|supergri LOGISCH!!!|supergri

Wir kommen so ins Plaudern und es stellt sich heraus, dass die vier zum ersten Mal auf Mefopirsch sind. Ich hatte mich schon etwas gewundert, denn ihr Equipment ist relativ exotisch. 
Die vier Jungs sind jetzt schon eine Woche da und haben noch keinen Fisch gefangen. Auf Empfehlung eines Gerätehändlers haben sie dann diese Bucht aufgesucht.
Auf die Frage auf welchen Köder ich den Fisch gefangen habe lege ich so einen kleinen Thor auf den Tisch. Die Reaktion ist allgemeines Erstaunen. Sooo klein???
Ich frage wie schwer sie gefischt hätten und es stellt sich heraus das sie die üblichen in Deutschland, besonders von einem Zeitschriftenredakteur empfohlenen Teile benutzt haben. Auf meine Frage ob sie damit in der flachen Bucht nicht Hänger gehabt hätten, ernte ich genervte Blicke. 
Wir trinken noch ein Bier und ich versuche ihnen die Bucht genau zu beschreiben. Da ich jetzt schon einige Jahre auf Langeland fische kann ich ihnen einige Tipps geben, welche Stellen man bei welchem Wind gut oder gar nicht befischen kann.
Als die Jungs meinen noch einkaufen zu müssen, frage ich ob sie vielleicht ein Maßband hätten. 
Natürlich bekomme ich sofort eines in die Hand gedrückt. Ich ziehe das Band optimistisch auf 65cm und bin schon irritiert. Ich lege an.

"Äh, ja , äh. Naja 50 nee 52cm hat sie."

Allgemeines Gelächter ist die Folge und ich schaue etwas belämmert.

Natürlich ist das immer noch ein schöner Fisch aber peinlich ist mir das schon.
Als die Jungs weg sind, beschließe ich nach den beiden Bieren nicht wieder ins Wasser zu gehen.

Ich ziehe mich um und fahre zum Ferienhaus.

TL Uli


----------



## Broder (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Hallo erstmal,

beim lesen deiner Reiseberichte kommt mir ständig die Idee die Falkfisch mit nem Latexüberzug zu versehen 

- schwerst infiziert vom Meerforellenvirus -

:l Ja die Meerforelle :l


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Verstehe ich nicht.
???|kopfkrat

Doch jetzt hat es geschnackelt.

Ich werde mal versuchen diese Geschichte bis 20 Uhr abzuschliessen. Ich hoffe, dass ich das schaffe.
Das schöne ist ja, wenn man das so beschreibt, kommt das alles noch mal wieder.

#6 #6 #6 

TL Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Langland, der 21.10.2005

Mein letzter Angeltag.
Heute treffe ich die Jungs aus Hildesheim und Mefos sind auch noch dabei.

So lange wie in diesem Angelurlaub habe ich auf Langeland selten geschlafen.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bisherigen Verlauf. Drei tolle Fische, nette Menschen und jede Menge Wasser und Natur haben den Urlaub zu einem echten High-Light gemacht.
Trotzdem oder deswegen zieht es mich heute richtig ans Wasser. Ich starte früher als sonst und auf dem Weg zur Paeregard muß ich mich schon beruhigen und mir sagen, dass ich meine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch halten soll, weil
1. Ist das wann immer man auf die Silberfische angelt nicht angebracht, denn die machen was sie wollen.
und
2. Kommt es sowieso anders, zumindest meistens.

Als ich an meiner Lieblingsflachwasserbucht ankomme, steht schon das Hildesheimer Auto da. Ich steige schnell aus und gehe zum Strand um zu sehen, wo sich die vier aufhalten. Zu meiner Erleichterung sind sie wieder da wo sie gestern waren. Ich denke mir nur mehr als es ihnen sagen kann man nun mal nicht machen.
Irgendwie komisch. Ich bin froh, dass sie nicht in "meinem" Bereich angeln auf der anderen Seite hätte ich es auch gut gefunden...

Ich gehe rüber auf die andere Seite um wie gewohnt dort zu fischen.
An meiner Rute hängt heute mein neuer kleiner Liebling, Falkfish Thor Blau-Grün-Silber aber nun in 10g.
Das Wasser steht heute deutlich höher als gestern und es steigt. Beim Versuch durch die zweite Rinne zu waten versenke ich mich fast selber, aber das wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.#q Ich bleibe also heute deutlich weiter zurück als gestern.
Die erste Stunde tut sich nichts. 
An der Stelle, wo ich gestern die Nachläufer hatte beisst wie auf Ansage der erste Fisch. Nach kurzer heftiger anfänglicher Gegenwehr kann ich die kleine Forelle schnell zu mir drillen um sie zu releasen. Ich gehe weiter auf das Riff und fange auch dort sofort wieder einen untermaßigen Fisch.
Die nächsten zwei Stunden verbringe ich damit zwischen diesen beiden guten Stellen hin und her zu pendeln und werfe mir die Arme lang.
Der Blinker fliegt in alle erdenklichen Richtungen aber Bisse bleiben aus. Als es anfängt zu regnen und ich meine Kippen versenke, beschliesse ich zu pausieren und wende mich dem Parkplatz zu.
Hm. Da war doch noch die Sache mit dem steigenden Wasser.
Als ich mich umdrehe liegt vor mir, die jetzt doch bedrohlich tief wirkende Rinne, die mich vom Strand abschneidet. Wird schon passen denke ich und stiefel los.
In der Mitte der Rinne wird mir echt mulmig. Das Wasser steht nur noch 5cm unter dem Saum meiner Wathose und ich bin schon auf den Zehenspitzen.
Wider erwarten und völlig gegen Murphys Gesetz bleibe ich trocken.
Als ich am Parkplatz ankommen sitzen wieder die vier Kameraden aus Hildesheim an ihrem Tisch und geniessen die Hopfenkaltschale.

Die Jungs empfangen mich mit einem Grinsen. "Ziemlich tief was?"
Ich lächel noch gequält und schaue in ihre Gesichter. Sie sind fröhlich zufrieden, gelassen.

Oh nein denke ich. Ich weiß was kommt und freu mich drauf.

"Na war nicht viel?" fragt der eine und die vier grinsen über alle 8 Backen.

"Nö zwei kleine," sage ich und frage,"und ihr?" 
"Logisch zwei Stück, 50 und 54cm!"#6 
"Und wo und wann?"
Sie schauen in die Richtung aus der ich grade gekommen bin, "Da drüben, heute Morgen ganz früh. Willste ein Bier?"
"Klar gerne danke," antworte ich.
Der eine von ihnen geht zum Kofferraum des Autos um Nachschub zu holen.
Ich folge ihm und stolz zeigt er mir die beiden schönen Silberbarren.
Er lacht. "War ein kleiner Kinetic-Wobbler 10g."
Wir freuen uns zusammen und stoßen auf die tollen Fische an und quatschen über dit und dat, am meisten natürlich über Wasser und die Fische, die wir fangen wollen.

Dann verabschieden wir uns. Ich denke die vier Gesellen aus Hildesheim sind nun hochgradig infiziert und ich fände es prima, wenn ich sie nächstes Jahr am Wasser wieder treffe.

Ich ziehe mich um und werfe einen letzten Blick über die Bucht, die ich so mag, die Birnenbucht.


So jetzt bin ich fertig. Ich hoffe es hat euch ein bißchen gefallen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwann am Wasser. Mich kann man leicht erkennen - An meiner Rute hängt so ein kleines blechernes Blau-Grün-Silberfarbenes Ding.

TL Uli


----------



## Waveman (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Da muß ich mich wohl heut Nacht noch einmal einloggen um den Rest der spannenden Story zu lesen.
Super geschrieben #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

Gruß an alle Mefo-Kranken|rolleyes 
waveman


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Sundvogel,
Danke für Deine Mühen Uli. 
Klasse Bericht.#6 #6  Und ich dachte schon nach "Art des Umgangs" an Schreckliches.
Aber so kann ich micht täuschen. 
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal am Wasser...

Gernot#h


----------



## Gnilftz (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt bin ich fertig. Ich hoffe es hat euch ein bißchen gefallen.



Und wie es hat!!! #6 
Danke dir für diese toll niedergeschriebenen Erlebnisse!



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwann am Wasser. Mich kann man leicht erkennen - An meiner Rute hängt so ein kleines blechernes Blau-Grün-Silberfarbenes Ding.



Ich werde jetzt immer drauf achten... 

TL
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Geilomat Sundvogel #6
Beim lesen war ich "live" dabei.


----------



## Maddin (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Goile Sache das #6 
Hat seeehr viel Spaß gemacht das alles zu lesen! Vielen Dank!
So einen Urlaub möchte ich auch mal wieder haben|uhoh:


----------



## Angelmann (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Danke! #h  Ich hab ja schon viel gelesen. Auch übers Fischen. Dein 4-Teiler war mit das Beste #6 

Und das hier 



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich eins beim Meerforellenangeln gelernt habe, dann ist das Demut.



spricht mir aus der Seele  

Weiter so.........#h


----------



## MFGI (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Sundvogel,

danke für den spannenden und ausführlichen Bericht #6 .
Hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht zu lesen.
Aber Birnenbucht habe ich noch nie gehört, obwohl ich die Paeregardbucht seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig befische |kopfkrat ;+ .
Mit dem steigenden Wasser und dem Herauswaten ist es dort manchmal recht heikel, letztes habe ich es bei auffrischenden Südwinden nicht mehr geschafft, trocknen Fußes rauszukommen, obwohl es bei der kleinen Hütte seichter ist. 
Leider gab es dort die letzen Jahre in den Herbstmonaten nur kleine Fische bis 45 cm zum releasen.
Ich werde Samstag mal testen….


----------



## goeddoek (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*



			
				MFGI schrieb:
			
		

> Sundvogel,
> 
> Leider gab es dort die letzen Jahre in den Herbstmonaten nur kleine Fische bis 45 cm zum releasen.
> Ich werde Samstag mal testen….



... und uns hoffentlich einen schönen Erfolgsbericht schreiben :q Drück Dir die Daumen und "Petri Heil" #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*



			
				MFGI schrieb:
			
		

> Sundvogel,
> 
> Aber Birnenbucht habe ich noch nie gehört, obwohl ich die Paeregardbucht seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig befische |kopfkrat ;+ .


 

Äh...? Ich habe mir mal erlaubt Paeregard mit Birnenbucht zu übersetzen. Könnte natürlich falsch sein.
Man kann sie auch Fasanenbucht nennen, wenn man dort keinen Vogel überfährt, dann nirgendwo.

TL Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Superfeiner Bericht! Danke Nochmal!


----------



## MFGI (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Äh...? Ich habe mir mal erlaubt Paeregard mit Birnenbucht zu übersetzen. Könnte natürlich falsch sein.
> Man kann sie auch Fasanenbucht nennen, wenn man dort keinen Vogel überfährt, dann nirgendwo.



Ist ja auch egal, ob Paeregard-, Birnen- oder Fasanenbucht...|supergri 
Auf alle Fälle ein interessanter Platz. 

Kleiner Tip, probiere es mal bei SO-oder O-Winden vom Parkplatz ca. 1 km nach rechts, da kommt die Tiefenkante dichter unter Land. 
Bei normalen Wasserständen wird es nix, klappt nur bei starken, ablandigen Winden und Niedrigwasser.


----------



## Dorschi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Na das nenne ich doch mal einen Bericht!
Glückwunsch dazu! Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, Bücher zu schreiben?
Dafür gibbet 5x *****


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, Bücher zu schreiben?


 
Ja habe ich. Aber das ist ne Schweinearbeit und vor allem

Wer liest es?

und noch viel wichtiger, 

wer kauft sowas?

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

TL Uli


----------



## Ostseestipper (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland!!!*

Ich, ich, ich.#r 
Was so geschrieben ist nehme ich 2x. 1 für mich uns das 2. für meine Frau  um sie auch endlich zum Angeln zu kriegen.#6


----------

